# Great workhorse for my woodworking, but I often wish I have variable speed



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great review. 
Thanks Paxorion.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't be jealous of the Bosch ROS20VS. While its pleated filter is great in theory, the o-ring on the canister leaks so it still blows dust in your face. I have gone back to the Dewalt because it has more power.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Don t be jealous of the Bosch ROS20VS. While its pleated filter is great in theory, the o-ring on the canister leaks so it still blows dust in your face. I have gone back to the Dewalt because it has more power.
> 
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Thanks, I have the Bosch ROS20VS too and posted a review for it at the same time. I do much prefer the Dewalt over the Bosch.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had the same problem adapting to my shop vac. I ended up just using masking tape and made it work. A kludge if there ever was one but it works fine. This is a great sander for the money!


----------



## chrisworker (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I have had mine for 2 years with heavy use and everything still runs good. As for dust collection, I use the dust hose from Bosch that I bought from Woodcraft I believe and it fits perfect. I owned the Bosch sander that you previously reviewed and I returned it that day. It felt like a lightweight compared to the dewalt.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed review. I hope it provides you with years of service.

Chris,
Good to know the Bosch 35mm hose works with it. I got mine at the big orange box store (VAC#0005) for cheap.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

For anyone that is interested, I found 2 fittings that worked:

The first is an 1-1/4" hose adapter that had a lip to catch the hose. The second is one of the Dewalt quick-change adapters. I think it may be the 35mm adapter.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had mine about 7 years, I'm on my second hook and loop pad and it's still going strong. I do find mine causes vibration issues with my hands after extended use though.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I use the Bosch and had the same o-ring problem. I looked through my box of Harbor Freight O-rings I bought a long time ago and found a slightly thicker one and put it on. Now, save for it being slightly harder to get off, I don't leak anymore. And for cleaning, I don't even try to pry that black cover off anymore. I just take a shop vac with a round crevice tool, (They come with most Rigids), and it fits right in and sucks the canister clean.

I agree, the Dewalt is a heavier duty feeling unit, but my old hands prefer the lighter ones…And my Bosch is going into it's third year.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy,

I agree with the review and I am so\so about the dust collection. My variable speed works well but I run it top speed 99% of the time.

I have a small issue with the on off switch. It,s a little stiff. Sometimes you think its on and it just sheets off. It means you didn't press the switch all the way to the on position. What is far worse is when you think you have turned it off and unplug it. The next time you plug it in, it jumps to life and hurls itself off the workbench and onto the floor.

Which means something actually. I believe my sander has had at least 5 such mishaps and still keeps right on working.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If your sander has brushes, you can use one of these on it to control your speed.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KAEP7A/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687562&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001JHQ3G8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1GWF2K12E3TD5DK7F02Y


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Howdy,
> 
> I agree with the review and I am soso about the dust collection. My variable speed works well but I run it top speed 99% of the time.
> 
> ...


Funny I have the reverse with a very sensitive power switch.


----------



## chrisworker (Aug 4, 2014)

I wanted to correct what I said earlier. My Fein shop vac hose fits the Dewalt sander perfectly. I use the Bosch hose for my 6" Bosch sander. The Fein hose really holds well in the Dewalt/ Porter Cable 5" h/l sander.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

I used my son's variable speed Dewalt sander so long my two sons pitched in and bought one for me at Christmas last year. It took a while to get the right sized adapter to my shop vac, Shop vac is much better than the bag it came with. I still have my old Craftsman sander too, just not used much.

Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## edlo (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw a great deals of sanders : Dewalt D26451K for $59.99 and a Milwaukee 5 for $69.99
what do you think is the best?

Cheers.


----------

